# SRRV questions



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

The SRRV seems to me to be a huge bureaucratic procedure I am likely to screw up.
I do not want to fly to Philippines, and then find out I did something wrong.
So, I have questions.

I imagine the fees can probably be done via VISA,
but the $20k "deposit" ??
First - how do you pay ?
By USA personal check?
By bank electronic transfer ?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Howard_Z said:


> The SRRV seems to me to be a huge bureaucratic procedure I am likely to screw up.
> I do not want to fly to Philippines, and then find out I did something wrong.
> So, I have questions.
> 
> ...


Howard welcome to the forum and you'll be okay. If you are a former military member you can also use your DD-214 to prove service and won't need to deposit much if anything, but if not you'll be doing everything from the US before you leave so that means working with the Philippine Consulate that will work with your state (5 of them in the US) and also in conjunction with the Philippine Retirement Authority (PRA).

But basically, you'll get your SRRV package together and come here on a Tourist Visa or 9a and once you deposit the cash into the bank or purchase a condo through the bank approved through the PRA (you'll be working with someone at the PRA) then you'll get your approved SRRV Visa and SRRV ID card.

I created a self-help paragraph under our "Useful Links For Expats" this will give you several links also an SRRV guide it might be outdated and I can't find a current one but the big change is that you have to be at least 50 years old.
SRRV help


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

A. I am not ex military
B. Philippine embassy in Washington DC - I left a voice message, but the embassy does not call me back, nor email me.
C. I found a recommended SRRV helper who is trying to scam me - saying I should bring $20,000 in cash to philippines.
D. When I get into reading actual requirements - it is incomprehensible, with lots of questions, no answers.
E. I can not come up with a risk-free plan
F. Getting the SRRV deposit back is its own nightmere beaurocracy - probably impossible to get a refund.



https://pra.gov.ph/assets/citizen-charter/Cancellation_of_Membership_from_SRRV_Program_and_Downgrading_of_Visa.pdf



Here's a good example of pages of craziness:



https://pra.gov.ph/wp-content/uploads/2021/10/Guidelines-for-SRRV-Applicants-Outside-of-the-PhilippinesEntry-Exemption-Document-Endorsement.pdf



Maybe I should retire in Panama instead ?


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

So here is my current low risk plan:
1. Fly to Philippines. Get medical exam. If I pass - then 1 risk is gone. Go to Development Bank to open account (I think this must be done in person).
2. Fly to USA and do a swift bank transfer to Development Bank account
3. Fly to Philippines. Provide FBI check, pictures, forms. Hope the bureaucracy does not come up with even more surprise tasks, or reject my paperwork. paperwork must be typed, so can't just correct anything. Need computer and printer.
5. If things get FUBAR, fly to back to USA, lose $20k, think about another country.

Of course there must be a better way.
Many have successfully done the SRRV.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Howard_Z said:


> So here is my current low risk plan:
> 1. Fly to Philippines. Get medical exam. If I pass - then 1 risk is gone. Go to Development Bank to open account (I think this must be done in person).
> 2. Fly to USA and do a swift bank transfer to Development Bank account
> 3. Fly to Philippines. Provide FBI check, pictures, forms. Hope the bureaucracy does not come up with even more surprise tasks, or reject my paperwork. paperwork must be typed, so can't just correct anything. Need computer and printer.
> ...


Howard, some of our members have gone through the SRRV process so hopefully they'll give you some help on this and if you check the link I provided there is contact information.

Use your local library if you need the use of the computer and printer bring a USB thumb drive and keep all your information on this. Relax it's a process but you don't want to come to the Philippines and start you'd want to get all your original paperwork/documents certified through the Philippine Consulate in WA DC, so... why not make a visit to their offices or make an appointment first and then go, how far are you from the nearest Consulate? I think you'll still need to make an appointment with any Philippine Consulate stateside.

Also, give this thread some time you just posted and we have a timeline difference, so other members who've been through the process can help you out.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Howard_Z said:


> 2. Fly to USA and do a swift bank transfer to Development Bank account


 You dont needd to fly to USA to transfer money. Nowadays such can be done by internet from anywhere  (or by phone if you have such service at your US bank.)


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

My Bank's "bill pay" feature - can it do international SWIFT money transfers ?
I need to ask my bank.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

I got off the phone from one of my banks. Can not do international payments from their app or internet. USA only.
In person - at a bank location - an international swift transfer can be done for $50 fee.

P.S. That was a very good idea, but will not work.

Anyway, many people have got the SRRV.
How did you move the funds ?
What order did you do the steps ?


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Howard_Z said:


> My Bank's "bill pay" feature - can it do international SWIFT money transfers ?
> I need to ask my bank.


 My Swedish bank even do international transwers by PHONEbank service (=A phone service where you identify yourself with writing a code at my mobile.) After identifying myself I can chose to do things by myself or talk with bank personel, who make the transfer. *I have done such transfer by phonebank from Sweden to Philippines.*

I got this service many years before BankID by photographing a patterned square was invented, which is much more common now than Phonebank. 

Nowadays many banks have so much can be done through internet too, even some Philippine banks. I havent checked if my internet bank can make internatioonal transfers.

*NOTE! You can need to PREPARE geting aproval to move money between countries.* 
No problem with small amounts, but USA have forced banks in other countries too to sometimes complicated handlings. It took me long time to get approval by the system found it odd an old person after a long business life have money "stacked"!!! 🤣 Not sure if I would have got it approved if I wouldnt have had a real estate in Sweden sold soon before I applied to get that transfer to an investment in Phils. That approval system find it fishy if people have a bundle of cash, inspite of it wasnt very much. less than I had in cash at home back when I often played poker and went to auctions, which demand cash pay often...


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

Well, I talked with TD Bank on the phone - and no internet initiated SWIFT transfers.
Need to be inside

So, here is another idea.
I live about 20 miles from Philippine Embassy in Washington DC.
The embassy hasn't returned my phone call,
but I can take the subway there and ask about a longer tourist visa.

Then, I can stay in Philippines during the 4 weeks it takes for a foreign check to clear the bank.
But...then I will need a Philippine criminal check - more bureaucracy to go through.
??

Bureaucracy is something I am afraid of.
Generally low IQ people following overly complicated rules written by smart-stupid people (stupid people who successfully got a university degree). Anything not perfect - they say NO, come back another day.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Howard_Z said:


> Well, I talked with TD Bank on the phone - and no internet initiated SWIFT transfers.
> Need to be inside
> 
> So, here is another idea.
> ...


You can stay in the Philippines for up to 3 years on a tourist visa. You seem to be vastly over thinking this. Not sure the Philippines consulate is going to be much help, it's the PRA you should be dealing with. The PRA agents are free of charge so nothing other than the fee to pay. If someone is trying to charge you run away.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Howard_Z said:


> Well, I talked with TD Bank on the phone - and no internet initiated SWIFT transfers.
> Need to be inside


 What an UNMODERN bank you have! 

I dont remember when my Swedish bank started making it possible to do things easy at distance, but I havent even been in a bank office since sometimes in the 1990-ties inspite of I am a businessman, all needed have been possible to do without going to any bank office...
((Although they knew me face to face since before that, and I suppouse I am easy remembered e g by when I back before digitalisation during a very cold winter when all others in the bank did freeze in their suits and coats carrying breafcases, while I came warm dressed as someone in Arctic 🤣 with everything in a plastic bag so I could carry it having my hands in pockets.))


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

I am a planning person. My last wife had relatives who would jump in their car, drive somewhere for vacation, and go hotel to hotel asking if they had a room available. Everything unplanned, and impromptu. I would never do that. I plan everything.

My plan was a 1 month visit to get an SRRV in a few days, and enjoy the rest of the month having a vacation.
Second future visit to figure out where to live.
A third visit probably will be either winter only (no snow in Philippines), or possibly permanent.

But, now I am thinking this will possibly be a 3 month visit to get the SRRV with various unpredictable delays.
Bureaucracy at its finest.
It will probably just be "see what happens this day" or this week or this month.
I will need either a refundable airline ticket, or one that can easily change the dates without serious penalties.

I am still interested in hearing how the SRRV process and payment went for most people.


----------



## Dten Cfive (8 mo ago)

Howard_Z said:


> I got off the phone from one of my banks. Can not do international payments from their app or internet. USA only.
> In person - at a bank location - an international swift transfer can be done for $50 fee.
> 
> P.S. That was a very good idea, but will not work.
> ...


I think you need:
About – Mary Jane Gomez Visa Consultancy


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Howard_Z said:


> I am a planning person. My last wife had relatives who would jump in their car, drive somewhere for vacation, and go hotel to hotel asking if they had a room available. Everything unplanned, and impromptu. I would never do that. I plan everything.
> 
> My plan was a 1 month visit to get an SRRV in a few days, and enjoy the rest of the month having a vacation.
> Second future visit to figure out where to live.
> ...


I think when you get a SRRV they are expecting you to largely stay in the Philippines. Have you ever been to the Philippines.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

Dten: That might be a good idea - to hire an expert.

Gary: I am not working. Am living frugally on savings. I can collect social security, but the longer I wait the more I will receive each month. Most expats are looking for a low cost country where they can live better on their social security or pension checks.

While I do value this idea, my primary motive is the USA is going downhill fast - and in every category of quality of life.

I will try to not get into the causes - because it gets political, and politics make for arguments.

Crime is way up the past year or two - everything from legalized shoplifting - to including murder - and in almost every major city. The reasons are obvious (but I won't go into that to avoid politics).

The entire USA is anticipated to go into rolling electricity outages this summer - because we need a certain percentage of electricity made by renewables (not fossil fuel), and this mandated percentage keeps going up, and this resulted in shutting down generators before replacement capacity has been built. The result is the USA can not generate enough electricity to handle the highest demand times (summer time air conditioners).

Over the past few years I have experienced random unpredictable food shortages. I actually keep months of chicken and meat in the freezer because I don't know IF and When I can buy more. First there was over a month of no eggs. But, since I expect electricity outages - this is a bad idea.

No soy milk. No bottled water. More recently there was 2 to 3 months when I could not buy chicken or ground beef. I remember when I was blessed to find tennis balls (yes a tennis ball shortage). This year I replaced my garage doors - I had to wait over 6 months for the doors and paid 2x the preCovid prices.

When I ask my internet Philippine sweetie - When you go to the grocery store do they ever have no chicken? no beef? no eggs? She answers never - always have these things in the stores. When I ask her - do you ever have no electricity? She says she always has electricity.

I won't get into the inflation - it is a worldwide problem (though it is worse in the USA).

This month the US supreme court will reverse Rowe Versus Wade - moving the abortion decision to the states (all powers the constitution does not give the federal government - these belong to the State governments). I expect 2020 style riots beginning in July with burning down businesses, police stations, court houses, etc.. as people vent their rage.

I am quickly getting the idea that "Life is better in a 3rd world country, than in the USA".
But I am not going to sell my house and belongs and move in one operation.
It will be gradual - maybe 1/2 year to 1 year before buying a place to live.
Live there at least 1 year, maybe 2 years before selling the USA house to be sure I like it there.
It's easy to have regrets.

The USA is quickly going into a recession, because the Fed will need to raise interest rates above the inflation rate. If this is not done, inflation will rage on and will become hyper inflation. If interest rates are rised enough, there will be a recession. With higher interest rates, home prices will plunge. So it will take years for interest rates and home prices to recover.

The USA president has dementia. The mainstream media cover for him, but there are many news sources showing his constant blunders reading from a teleprompter. The evil countries of the world see this, know this, and realize this is the time to start wars and possibly even attack the USA. There was never a better time for Russia, China, Iran to get away with evil.

Now, I would never consider retiring in a more expensive country - for example Japan.
I like the idea that many things will cost less.
But my focus is the USA is becoming more and more an undesirable place to live.
If I am wrong, or the USA makes a quick reversal, and I own a home in the Philippines, I can see Philippines as a winter get away to avoid winter weather.
But, if I like it - why not make it a full time move, since I can not find work in my field - so why stay in the USA ?

Yes, this was long winded, and off topic.
Gary didn't understand what the heck I am doing.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Howard_Z said:


> I am a planning person. My last wife had relatives who would jump in their car, drive somewhere for vacation, and go hotel to hotel asking if they had a room available. Everything unplanned, and impromptu. I would never do that. I plan everything.
> 
> My plan was a 1 month visit to get an SRRV in a few days, and enjoy the rest of the month having a vacation.
> Second future visit to figure out where to live.
> ...


 I research and plan much too,
BUT your plan is some backwards part WASTEING.
The Philippines have more than one Visa options, so that will SURE be solved, just some different easy/costs.
So you DONT need to travel back and forth to USA to solve VISA, You can do that when you travel ANYWAY. So:
1. Check where you want to settle.
2. During or when you know where you can start SRRV. 
OR perhaps you will marry  and solve it by 13a Visa or Balinkbayan (no cost except travels for the last).
OR perhaps SIRV (="investors Visa") if you notice there are interesting business opportunities. They are complicated byrocratic but there are such with very good potentials. More than I can do all myself  Part of the reason I started the first of the planned businesses in Philippines is to assist poor locals by adding some jobs in a very nice but poor part of Palawan. .But such can be done with other Visa solution than SIRV too.


----------



## Montemar (Jun 18, 2013)

Howard_Z said:


> The SRRV seems to me to be a huge bureaucratic procedure I am likely to screw up.
> I do not want to fly to Philippines, and then find out I did something wrong.
> So, I have questions.
> 
> ...


Have you been to the Philippines before?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Well everything you say that is wrong in the USA you will find in abundance in the Philippines, it's no paradise. Rolling power cuts, intermittent slow internet the norm. It's not cheap in the Philippines. You need to spend a year or two here before thinking about settling down. Start thinking with your other head.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Here is my experience from 2017.

I am Canadian but was working in Haiti at the time. 

I went to the Haiti police and got fingerprinted, sent a high resolution scan to an outfit in BC that would send them on to the RCMP to get criminal record check.

Once I got the criminal record check, I sent it to a company in Ottawa that would get it "red ribboned". Basically the Philippine Embassy verified the signature on the record check to the satisfaction of the Philippine government. Had all this sent to my daughter in Winnipeg.

Contacted an agent who would handle the process. Made all arrangements, marked up the PDF application sent that electronically. Got the necessary SWIFT codes for the deposit, transferred $US20,000.

Went to Winnipeg to see kids and pick up documents.

Arrived in Philippines on a weekend, went to PRA Monday. Finalized all forms, went to a medical facility, blood test and x-ray. Went to the bank finalized all the deposit details. By this time the PRA was closed, next day closed due to big storm. Went back Wednesday to drop off bank forms and pay fees in cash. Left passport but got letter saying that it was being held. Total time about 5 hours.

Used letter to open bank account without passport or visa. Was still on tourist visa at this time.

Three weeks later got an email that I could pick up all my documents and was given an appointment in a few days.

Went back to PRA to get all documents, passport etc all done and dusted while on initial tourist visa.

One year layer went back and did 3 year renewal, in and out in an hour. New picture for new ID card.

Three years after that could not get 3 year renewal due to review by PRA so got one year renewal electronically, went to PRA office in Cebu in a few weeks to get card. They used same picture as on my 3 year renewal card.

Thats it, no annual report, no ACR card nothing. I have come and gone several times and only issue was boarding in Vancouver without departure ticket from the philippines. It took some discussion but I was allowed to board.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

Manitoba: Thank you for sharing.

So, it sounds like your experience was:
1. Before you traveled to Philippines you did a SWIFT bank transfer of the $20,000 USD "deposit" to Development Bank of Philippines.
2. The only documents you brought with you were Passport, SRRV application form, many passport photos, and your Canadian Criminal Check with some kind of authentication ?
3. You traveled to Philippines.
4. Got the Medical examination.
5. You went to Development Bank for some kind of receipt that they are holding the $20,000 USD deposit ?
6. You brought foreign currency cash for the $1400 fee and $360 yearly fee, and took it to Land Bank? Or did you do a SWIFT bank transfer to Land Bank before traveling to Philippines ?
7. You opened a bank account - I assume this had nothing to do with the SRRV process ?
8. The PRA held your passport, and after 3 weeks you had the SRRV and passport returned.

Is this correct ? 

About the medical examination: Was your blood pressure measured ? What was considered passing blood pressure? Was cholesterol checked?

My blood pressure is always highest at a doctor's office, and always lowest when I am donating blood at the Red Cross. It's all about stress versus being relaxed. My doctors always complain about my Lipid profile blood test, but I do not want to take statin medications. I do what I can with diet and exercise.

.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Howard_Z said:


> Well, I talked with TD Bank on the phone - and no internet initiated SWIFT transfers.
> Need to be inside
> 
> So, here is another idea.
> ...


Howard your going to get what they call a "Police Clearance" that's what they call it here but what is required is your original Police record read out and you'll tell them it's for Immigration purposes the cost is something like $10 and I think through the Sheriff's department, also have them get your fingerprints, so get all your required original documents and Gary makes a good point, you'll be mainly working with the PRA.

If I'm not mistaken you'll need to make an appointment with the WA DC Philippine Consulate and talk with the PRA but I think they'll only be verifying your documents if that, they won't be issuing your Visa. I'm trying to remember what others had shared from the previous discussions. We do have a search block and if you type in SRRV you'll find many threads on this subject.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

MCA: I applied on the internet to the FBI for my criminal history (aka "rap sheet"). This is issued to individuals (I think primarily so they can challenge any incorrect information which interfered with buying a gun or getting a sensitive job).

I paid $18 for the FBI criminal check.
I paid $50 for fingerprinting at the US post office (very few post offices do fingerprinting).
I had requested the FBI mail me a copy. I think most people do not ask for a printed copy. I already obtained a copy of the results from the FBI's website, printed it, and it looks official enough having the FBI watermark. I have not received the mailed copy - I probably do not need it.

Today I plan to mail the FBI criminal check (printed from the internet), Form DS-4194, a postage paid return envelope, and $20 check to the US State Department to get the FBI criminal check "Authenticated" for use in Philippines. I think this authentication will take a few weeks. There are websites which for much higher fees will get the Authentication in under 1 week, but I do not plan to travel until after the July 19th election in Maryland (I do part time election work).

Who knows, maybe the Philippine Embassy in Washington DC is busy, and will eventually meet with me and check my SRRV application and FBI criminal check to tell me everything looks correct. And maybe get a longer 2 or 3 month VISA ?

I think the authenticated criminal background check, SRRV application, passport, and many passport photos are all I need to bring with me.

I have some questions about the SRRV application - it requires ID number for me and my children (children are never going to Philippines). Driver's license ID ? Passport ID? social security number ? I don't know. I am leaving it blank. Wants the name and age of my parents - they are dead. No checkbox to say deceased. Then they ask for religion - can I leave it blank? If I am the "wrong" religion will my application be rejected ? Or maybe it is for when I die they get the right religious funeral service ? But, if I make mistakes on the SRRV application form, there will probably be a way to correct it when in Philippines.


----------



## Scott E (Jun 1, 2015)

Howard_Z said:


> A. I am not ex military
> B. Philippine embassy in Washington DC - I left a voice message, but the embassy does not call me back, nor email me.
> C. I found a recommended SRRV helper who is trying to scam me - saying I should bring $20,000 in cash to philippines.
> D. When I get into reading actual requirements - it is incomprehensible, with lots of questions, no answers.
> ...


I think, )and its been a while since I checked) that an SSRV only needs a $10,000.00 Down ,, Better check Your requirements again ,, maybe you are a younger age and need a higher down payment !!


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

Scott: I am not yet collecting social security checks - so for me $20,000 USD
I can collect if I want to, but every year I wait means larger checks for the rest of my life.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Hi Howard and welcome to the forum, late into the conversation as I have been offline for a while.

Firstly, 2 members have asked if you have ever been to the Philippines before with no answer from yourself. If you have spent some time here well and good and you will be well aware that this is a third world country with far more bureaucratic anomalies than first world countries and is also not as cheap to live here as you think. 
Example: fuel here where I live is 82 pesos per liter or 311 pesos per US gallon or roughly 6 bucks a gallon,,,,,,,, got me astounded how the locals can afford to fill their cars and bikes given the wages here.

You mentioned buying a house here,,,, not in your name. A condo yes or a long term lease but blow ins like us cannot own land here.

Secondly, If you have never been here then looking at an SRRV and OMO is seriously putting the cart before the horse.
I have been living here on and off for near 11 years and permanently for 3 years and simply avail the visitor visa and while sure here in La Union I need to go to immi every 2 months for extensions (45 minutes drive) it's always tied in with shopping etc. The cost difference between the SRRV and a visitor visa is like a hundred bucks a year including the savings with PhilHealth. 
I am like you, I don't draw a pension (superannuation) until I need it and that might be another 4 or 5 years, I am self funded and live off my savings and refuse to draw a pension especially now with the world wide economic crashes. I don't need to stick an extra US 10K into a retirement visa that after my demise will take my heirs a year to get back as well as the inconvenience etc.

There have been many wise words here from members as well as our astute Moderator (regarding topic searches) and I hope with a lot of research you find what you are searching for for your future.

Keep asking also here to help to find your answers, sorry for the waffle on and as always OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

Steve: I have not visited Philippines yet.

The idea is to have a legal safe-haven country.
Starting in the summer of 2020, life in the USA just keeps going from bad to worse to even more worse.
I used to be a cub-scout - be prepared.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

OK, then a visit is advised first and taste the flavors and the dirt.
As said don't put the cart before the horse, you might not like the road nor the ride, OMO but the Philippines is an acquired taste and you either love it for the right reasons or hate it because it does your head in.

Hope you find what you search for Howard, slowly the wheels turn.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Howard_Z said:


> Steve: I have not visited Philippines yet.
> 
> The idea is to have a legal safe-haven country.
> Starting in the summer of 2020, life in the USA just keeps going from bad to worse to even more worse.
> I used to be a cub-scout - be prepared.


Howard what about your food requirements, have you given that much thought, the Filipino doesn't like Western food, if you can think of some of the most delicious meals... they don't like them, same with our deserts, and good luck finding many dairy products and there's no such thing as a large line up of frozen food meals, it doesn't work like that here.

You could buy foods already cooked but be aware that they use all the fats and that includes the animal fats to fry and cook meals the BBQ is straight-up sugar candy/salt.

The positive is that you could end up eating very healthy if you can accept a diet change but.... that's a whole other subject because everything seems to be fried here, you did mention you have high cholesterol, I've always had high cholesterol also but the negative is that you get sick of the same ole foods found in the market area's the same vegetables everywhere... so just a heads up on the diet here it's gonna be fish, fish, and more yucky fish, especially if you wind up with a partner.

So depending on where you live you'll either have access to more variety and Western fast-food restaurants "city" or out in the provincial areas where you'll have access to Pnoy fast food and the same ole foods sold in the grocery stores like me.  The nearest Burger King in our area is in Calamba Laguna and so it's going to be (traffic) a 1 - 2.5 hr airconditioned bus ride, same with Pizza Hut the nearest Pizza Hut to me was 30 minutes but went out of business due to Covid and also because many Pinoys won't pay that much for a decent pizza or they have a different pallet for flavors, the prefer Greenwich juicy pizza lol.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Double post, soz.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

I used to rent my finished basement to university students for around $1000/month. Some years I'd get a renter, some years I would not. I'd usually get a married couple. I stopped this during COVID because the CDC ordered that nobody can be evicted for not paying rent. Eventually the supreme court ruled the CDC has no such powers. But states continued it. (CDC = Center for Disease Creation)

Maybe today I will visit a local hospital and see if they have a local housing list I can get on.
That will offset any additional costs of maintaining a second home in Philippines.
Need to figure out if a renter can deposit a monthly check in my bank account. I don't think that is allowed now-a-days.
A renter can also do simple maintenance - like flush the toilets every week, clean the furnace air filter, throw away junk mail, and message me when bills arrive.

Maintaining 2 homes will be challenging.
Will need to pay a lawn service to cut the grass in the summer, and to take away leaves in the fall.
Will also need to put all my utilities on autopay via online banking.
In August of each year the county sends me a real-estate tax bill. That can be challenging to find out how much to pay without reading the bill, and also to pay it. I can pay online via credit card, but have to pay several percent more to use a credit card - that is alot extra. Might be best to wait until I pay that bill before traveling. That is the only bill where I personally drive to the post office, walk inside, and put the envelope in the slot. If the county does not receive the tax payment, bad things will happen.

I also have to re-register a gun every year in May - and if I forget I can get 10 years in jail. Might be a good idea to sell it before any long term move to Philippines.

As long as I am home between May and August - these problems will not exist.

Yesterday I mailed my FBI criminal check to the US State Dept for "authentication". It will probably take a few weeks.

MCA: Yes food can be a problem. I am lactose intolerant - so I avoid milk products except for cheese. Seems most cheese has little or no lactose in it. I take around 20 vitamins/minerals/supplements. On Laazda they seem to cost 2x the price in the USA.

My typical dinner is: 1 tin of sardines in hot sauce or in virgin olive oil. 1 can of sweet peas. 1 skinless boneless chicken breast (varies in size from 4oz to 8oz), Instant rice, and a few glasses of unsweetened Silk Almond Milk. For years I drank Silk Soy Milk, but switched to the Almond milk a few months ago. I read about Soy possibly interfering with thyroid hormone use. The body makes the hormone, but the soy can interfere with the cells using the hormone. I feel no different after switching to Almond milk.

My typical breakfast/lunch is: Instant Mashed potatoes, 1 jumbo egg cooked as cheese omelete, and whey protein isolate powder mixed with water. I also eat jello every day - I think it is a super health food. Jello is cooked collagen, and Asian gelatin is totally different. Maybe Laazda has this? This year I started weight lifting - so extra protein is advised. I've worked up the weights to what I lifted when I was young (though it was never anything impressive).

I can probably get my usual foods (except for mashed potatoes). Instant rice is easy, but I can probably figure out how to cook regular rice. Not sure about soy or almond milk which I prefer unsweetened to keep the sugar consumption lower.

If weather permits, I usually slowly jog 5 miles at a local park, or ride my bicycle 5 miles. I like exercise, but I have never been competitive. The body cools better with the shirt off, but I've been told I must not take my shirt off in the Philippines.

The latest shortage here in the USA is the stores have no tampons or feminine hygiene products. Of course this does not effect me, but I bet the women of America are going to be upset on election day. The baby formula shortage continues. As I mentioned when the July/August heat arrives we are expecting rolling electrical outages. Or, maybe some kind of electricity rationing ? My house has a "smart meter" and on the electric company's website after a 1 day delay I can see graphs of daily and even hourly electricity use.

Average USA gasoline prices have recently passed $5/gallon (and still rising). Some areas of the USA are almost at $10/gallon. I wonder if people will be able to afford heating their homes next winter ? Maybe everyone will run over the border to Mexico to keep warm ?  The USA is going to hell - and fast - under the current political leadership who seem to think it is all a "communications problem".

I need to buy some clothes line at the hardware store before there is a shortage of rope ? I can see hanging my laundry outside instead of using the electric clothes dryer. I grew up in southern Florida, and we used clothes lines all the time. My mother wouldn't let the children go into the ocean unless the outdoor temperature was over 80 degrees F.. Hot humid muggy air reminds me of my childhood living 2 short blocks from the ocean. But, I don't think I can sleep without air conditioning at 78 F or cooler.

Well, that's enough of a rant to keep the readers satisfied today.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Howard_Z said:


> I used to rent my finished basement to university students for around $1000/month. Some years I'd get a renter, some years I would not. I'd usually get a married couple. I stopped this during COVID because the CDC ordered that nobody can be evicted for not paying rent. Eventually the supreme court ruled the CDC has no such powers. But states continued it. (CDC = Center for Disease Creation)
> 
> Maybe today I will visit a local hospital and see if they have a local housing list I can get on.
> That will offset any additional costs of maintaining a second home in Philippines.
> ...


They do sell mashed potatoes in a good-sized box from the Knorr company but I haven't seen them in a while in our area, there seems to be a problem with some foreign products now even the Knorr chicken and noodles instant soup, I haven't seen it in months. 

I'm pretty sure you'll be able to find instant mashed potatoes and if not the S & R grocery S & R and other Landers Landers should have something, unsure about the almond milk or unsweetened soy milk, soy milk is plenty in every grocery store.

There's another chain called Healthy Options and they sell nuts, dried fruits, special flours etc.. Healthy Options


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

I am a lazy guy when it comes to cooking, so I buy instant rice, instant oatmeal, instant mashed potatoes, and instant coffee.
But, I can substitute rice for potatoes.

I don't buy instant oatmeal often because in the USA iron is added.
It's not good to eat extra added iron.
Iron is an "oxidant", and everyone wants "anti-oxidants" not oxidants.
All the multi-vitamin pills marketed to Seniors have no iron.
The Red Cross tests my iron levels every 8 weeks when I donate, and they are always high enough to be allowed to donate.
So, I don't need iron-fortified food.
Men who regularly donate blood have a 80 or 90% lower incidence of heart attacks.
The first study was in Japan in the late 1990s.
Donating blood lowers iron levels - and this is probably why.

It shouldn't be too difficult to cook the non-instant things 
(except mashed potatoes - I once watched a girlfriend make mashed potatoes - and it was way too much work)


----------



## ragbone13 (Jun 17, 2015)

I was told, by the PRA, that after you apply you will get a document to take to the bank to open an account and initiate am IFT from the USA to RP., and this is the ONLY way to do it. I suggest emailing the PRA for assistance. The response I got was very timely.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

There are only specific banks where SRRV deposits can be made (I dont remember which.)


Howard_Z said:


> I am a lazy guy when it comes to cooking, so I buy instant rice, instant oatmeal, instant mashed potatoes, and instant coffee.
> But, I can substitute rice for potatoes.


 There are special rice cookers, which manage themselves, although I find cooking rice without such cant be much less work  =Messure rice, put on sure enough water, put on the alarm clock and go and do something else until the alarm clock tell its done...


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

ragbone13 said:


> I was told, by the PRA, that after you apply you will get a document to take to the bank to open an account and initiate am IFT from the USA to RP., and this is the ONLY way to do it. I suggest emailing the PRA for assistance. The response I got was very timely.


Bank of Commerce, BDO, DBP, KEB Hanna Bank, PNB, Shinhan Bank, Union Bank.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Lunkan said:


> There are only specific banks where SRRV deposits can be made (I dont remember which.)
> There are special rice cookers, which manage themselves, although I find cooking rice without such cant be much less work  =Messure rice, put on sure enough water, put on the alarm clock and go and do something else until the alarm clock tell its done...


Rice cookers are the way, measure rice, one cup of water to each cup of rice, switch on and go away. Automatically turns of when the rice is cooked then keeps it warm.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

30 years ago I purchased a rice cooker and never looked back, as Gary says, put it on and walk away, not wondering when it's cooked or if it's going to burn.
Basmati rice here so 1 and a quarter cups of water to one cup of rice. 2 rice cookers in the kitchen and a brand new one in the office as back up. Lol, more time to chat here etc.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Interesting how we went from SRRV questions to rice cooking, floors are next.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> 30 years ago I purchased a rice cooker and never looked back, as Gary says, put it on and walk away, not wondering when it's cooked or if it's going to burn.
> Basmati rice here so 1 and a quarter cups of water to one cup of rice. 2 rice cookers in the kitchen and a brand new one in the office as back up. Lol, more time to chat here etc.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


Basmati is our preferred for fried rice but use 1 1/2 cups of water.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> Interesting how we went from SRRV questions to rice cooking, floors are next.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


Well keeps the topic alive until the next SRRV question comes along.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

What another SRRV topic? Plenty of info here if one gets off their derriere and searches.

Maybe a new thread on rice varieties and cooking could be another thread?

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

Gary D said:


> Bank of Commerce, BDO, DBP, KEB Hanna Bank, PNB, Shinhan Bank, Union Bank.


I read that there is only 1 bank which does not require a letter of introduction from PRA - and it is Development Bank.



https://pra.gov.ph/wp-content/uploads/2021/08/REMITTANCE-INSTRUCTIONS-6.3.2021.pdf



But, I am asking to be certain.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

I had bdo acct opened with my acr card....also had a bank acct in subic before I had acr card. Depends who you know


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Howard_Z said:


> I read that there is only 1 bank which does not require a letter of introduction from PRA - and it is Development Bank.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The PRA agent will often walk you into the bank and open the account with you.


----------

